# DVD Navigation Head Unit



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Just had Tweeter install the new AVIC-D1 Pioneer In-Dash Navigation. Double-Din unit fits nicely in dash. They did have to make a custom plate out of plexiglass. They then painted it black to match the color of the dash.

1. AVIC-D1
2. Kicker K5.2 5-1/4" separates all around
3. Profile CA640 75W x 4 Car Amp (for separates)
4. Dual 8" JL Sub unit
5. Alpine MRD-301 mono (for sub)

Installation was pretty neat. Happy with the sound. Although, I wanted to keep costs down, I still ended up over 3K. But, in the end, I'm happy with it.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

Toebee said:


> Just had Tweeter install the new AVIC-D1 Pioneer In-Dash Navigation. Double-Din unit fits nicely in dash. They did have to make a custom plate out of plexiglass. They then painted it black to match the color of the dash.
> 
> 1. AVIC-D1
> 2. Kicker K5.2 5-1/4" separates all around
> ...


Tweeter has some of the highest printed standards of any national company. Their installers go thru ongoing training to stay certified and informed. I'm sure you got a great install, and an excellent system design for the money. Internet shoppers should take note.

2 questions-where did the JL sub go? Why did you do 5.25" seps when 6.5" will fit, at least in the doors?


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

vmax said:


> 2 questions-where did the JL sub go? Why did you do 5.25" seps when 6.5" will fit, at least in the doors?


I bought the separates originally for my 03 explorer. Traded it in for the 04 GTO cuz I couldn't stand it any more (traded 01 WS6 hurst 6M for Explorer). Couldn't see spending more money for speakers when the separates were still in box never opened. (I bought 2 sets).

Anyway, thought about putting the 6.5's for a short time, but, in the end it all comes down to money.


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

*... and about Tweeter...*

Oh..forgot about the first question....

JL sub went in the trunk facing the tail lights. I still need to figure out a way to keep the unit planted. Hard launches seem to be a little rough on them. 

Tweeter definitely know their sh?t. But, they always take you to the most expensive set up and then when you tell them your budget, you end up going to the cheap section.

Anyway, ended up with the nav unit like I wanted, also added Sirius. That's was so cool about this head unit, it's both XM and Sirius ready.! Maybe switching to XM though. They have the great feature now that will do map overlays with route detours if there is traffic or accident on your current route which is realtime. Very cool feature..!


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I ended up haveing a similar problem with my 71 Cutlass with my subs. I hade a little bit of skill with a sowing machine and ended up making some custom straps out of velcro and nylon strapping material. depending on what you have in your trunk you may want to put some buckels to sinch things down.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

How about some pics of your new set up ? :cheers


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

:agree


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

How about some pictures?


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah show us your unit! :lol:


----------



## GTOGuy (Jun 10, 2005)

The AVICD1 is a nice piece. I work at a Pioneer Authorized Distributor and have had training on all the new navigation from them and I am probably going to do an AVICD1 and Sirius as well. 

They had to cutomize a dash kit for that deck though?


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

Toebee said:


> Oh..forgot about the first question....
> 
> JL sub went in the trunk facing the tail lights. I still need to figure out a way to keep the unit planted. Hard launches seem to be a little rough on them.
> 
> ...


It certainly can come down to money. I had a system ready to go into my 95 F150, but put that on hold when I bought my GTO. Most of that gear went into the GTO, including my crusty old 10" Bazooka! It works but I have a list of upgrades I'll do over time.


----------

